# iPod touch 4G + micro



## Ninety (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai lu dans votre teste sur le dernier iPod touch que les écouteurs n'incluaient ni télécommande, ni micro mais j'ai ensuite vu sur la page iPod touch du site d'Apple qu'en entrée/sortie il y avait bien un micro. Donc, ce micro est intégré à l'iPod tout comme l'haut-parleur non ? Donc je pourrais l'utiliser avec Facetime, Skype et toute les autres applications qui demande un micro n'est-ce pas  ?

Voila, je voulais juste une confirmation, même si je suis complètement furieux qu'Apple fasse de la pub pour Facetime et n'inclue pas les écouteurs avec micro (et sans télécommande en plus, j'te jure) ... enfin voila quoi 


Merci bien,
a+


----------



## Rémi M (24 Novembre 2010)

> Entrées/Sorties
> 
> &#8226; Dock Connector 30 broches
> &#8226; Prise minijack stéréo 3,5 mm
> ...



Source Apple

Tu pourras donc utiliser Facetime, Skype et toutes les autres applications qui demandent un micro.
Pour le reste, il vrai qu'Apple abuse (encore une fois), enfin !


----------



## Manic (25 Novembre 2010)

Le microphone est situé au dos du iPod Touch, à côté de la caméra. Et je confirme qu'il fonctionne bien avec Skype.


----------



## Ninety (25 Novembre 2010)

Hmm OK ! Merci pour vos réponses .


----------

